# Adjustable reel seat



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone tried the adjustable reel seat from Mud Hole? It looks pretty neat. Here is a link: http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/it.A/id.8527/.f?sc=2&category=399

I would appreciate any comments on this one.

Bill


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i use one on my 1509 , i'm happy with it ...
veals has some too ...
derf


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Plate??*

I was also thinking about using a plate, but am not quite how to make it adjustable. I guess you would do it with coasters??

Bill


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

personaly , i don't like plates ...
coasters always seen to be in my way ; and i've tried pretty much every configuration ...and evryone on the market ...
imho adjustable reel seats are the only way to go ...
but ya know opinions are like ..................


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

DERFM said:


> i use one on my 1509 , i'm happy with it ...
> veals has some too ...
> derf


wat size do you use i would like to know im building a All star 1509 and would like to use one

could you post a pic of your rod with it i would like to see how it looks

Drew


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

pretty sure it was the biggest one they sold ..
i'll dig the camera out and recharge the batteries


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

DERFM said:


> pretty sure it was the biggest one they sold ..
> i'll dig the camera out and recharge the batteries


sorry batteries are not taking a charge


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

duhhh , ok ....how do i post a pic ??????


----------

